# Are you being asked to sort your own route now?



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't know if this is common or not but for the third weekend the station has been completely empty with no routes ready to go. Instead the Blue Vests ask flexers over to their line to sort out routes out the truck for them for their shift. Nothing wrong with that, it's when they ask that we attempt to deliver them for as long as we can that causes me concern. The preface is that the returned packages won't count against us but after the holiday fiasco I don't trust it. Anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh hell no


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Wut.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I don't know if this is common or not but for the third weekend the station has been completely empty with no routes ready to go. Instead the Blue Vests ask flexers over to their line to sort out routes out the truck for them for their shift. Nothing wrong with that, it's when they ask that we attempt to deliver them for as long as we can that causes me concern. The preface is that the returned packages won't count against us but after the holiday fiasco I don't trust it. Anyone got any experience with this?


I'm so confused how does this work? Wouldn't you just take like 3 packages and leave?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Randompanzy said:


> I'm so confused how does this work? Wouldn't you just take like 3 packages and leave?


They want you to take the entire route after you unloaded it out the truck and deliver for as long as you can ---without penalty if anything is returned. So if it took 2 hours to unload and get a route you'd deliver for an hour ---unless you "wanted" to deliver the whole thing and of course not get paid for going over your block time. You are at least leaving with everything on the route.

I thought it was a one off thing but it's happened every weekend since he holidays ended.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

What's the incentive to work fast then...

If they went this route they would need to add bonuses for x amount of deliveries. Otherwise everyone will just take their sweet time like usps.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Thats how it was at the very beginning....hence i dropped logistics. i_t was the same for NOW too. til missing packages got too high.

this was in the BAY AREA CA_


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

seems like an easy way to steal packages ...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Stealing random packages is just stupid. Good luck with that new baby pacifier.

People that could steal that would know the contents are the RTS folks. All they need to look up the TBA and find out what was ordered by the customer order history.

Unless the drivers opened the packages, we wouldn't know anything other that a brown box has something that has a lithium battery in it.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Stealing random packages is just stupid. Good luck with that new baby pacifier.
> 
> People that could steal that would know the contents are the RTS folks. All they need to look up the TBA and find out what was ordered by the customer.


what's stupid is Amazon relying on their independent contractors for free labor .. i'd never steal anything from my warehouse, but I know people do it because they tell me they do.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> what's stupid is Amazon relying on their independent contractors for free labor .. i'd never steal anything from my warehouse, but I know people do it because they tell me they do.


And you don't turn them in?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I don't know if this is common or not but for the third weekend the station has been completely empty with no routes ready to go. Instead the Blue Vests ask flexers over to their line to sort out routes out the truck for them for their shift. Nothing wrong with that, it's when they ask that we attempt to deliver them for as long as we can that causes me concern. The preface is that the returned packages won't count against us but after the holiday fiasco I don't trust it. Anyone got any experience with this?


Which station is it? I haven't seen anything like this at Fort Worth DDA3.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> And you don't turn them in?


it's not my job to run & tattle on drivers telling me they're stealing, and I don't physically see them doing it. it's also Amazon's fault for putting them in a position where it's so easy to do. I almost feel like the station employees help them do it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it's not my job to run & tattle on drivers telling me they're stealing, and I don't physically see them doing it. it's also Amazon's fault for putting them in a position where it's so easy to do. I almost feel like the station employees help them do it.


Did those people that steal tell you not to tell anyone else?

A whistleblower (also written as whistle-blower or whistle blower) is a person who exposes any kind of information or activity that is deemed illegal, unethical, or not correct within an organization that is either private or public.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Did those people that steal tell you not to tell anyone else?
> 
> A whistleblower (also written as whistle-blower or whistle blower) is a person who exposes any kind of information or activity that is deemed illegal, unethical, or not correct within an organization that is either private or public.


thanks for the definition, why'd you edit your post about killing small animals?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> what's stupid is Amazon relying on their independent contractors for free labor ..


Well.... no. Free labor? That gets paid $18/hr?

They are making sure they wring every minute out of those blocks though!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Well.... no. Free labor? That gets paid $18/hr?
> 
> They are making sure they wring every minute out of those blocks though!


Amazon Flex is advertised as *delivering* with Amazon, not picking up the warehouse workers slack. Anyone that helps them with what is actually in their job description is an idiot.


----------

